# Removing & Fixing Facebook Redirecting infections



## Minwer (Aug 21, 2011)

When I tried to login into my Facebook account , the user page suddenly redirected me to ''hxxp://www.facebook.com/advertising'' ! I can only access to the settings and logout. The password is correct , but the problem is i can't access to my profile and homepage! Can you tell me why ? & how to fix that problem?
I use Safari 5.1 on my macbook pro 500GB HDD , i tried Cleaning my mac , i deleted all cookies and removed them, i tried using different browsers , i tried using different devices to login into my facebook from.. but unfortunately , it's still the same problem , nothing changed ! I'm panicked , i need that facebook account as soon as possible please help.. i'd really appreciate it for your posts ; thank you a lot !

I'm going to answer Ruby's questions :

1)How is your computer protected?

2)When did you last run full computer scans to check for infections?

3)this is Facebook URL ; is this where you log in ?
hxxps://www.facebook.com/login.php


Answers:

1) It's a MAC , there was no anti-virus on it , but after that happens to my facebook , i downloaded the "Sophos Anti-Virus'' immediately ! 

2) After what happens to my Facebook account in a day .

3) Oh yeah! Actually I bookmarked the Facebook tab with logged in with my account.


Any solution for that , without deleting or doing and creating a new facebook account ..
please?
thank you!


Somebody told me ''Push home , then run your malware program '' But i haven't understand how should i push home when i don't have ''Home'' Button ?

A friend of mine gave me this site , and told me post your topic and people will help you remove the infections of the redirecting problem ! 
Can you please help me here ? because i really need that Facebook account back as soon as possible !


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The main thing I notice is that your web address is hxxp, not http. Why? Also being a MacBook, have you taken it to a different network to make sure it's the MacBook and not your internet connection?


----------



## Minwer (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol , It's Http://www.facebook.com/advertising , but i mistake spelling it while typing !


----------



## nikshala (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you manage to resolve this problem? I started experiencing exactly the same problem few days ago and I cannot find any way to resolve this....it is so frustrating not being able to email facebook directly about this...someone please help.


----------



## mentori (Sep 26, 2012)

i have the same problem have any help or not i cant log on to my facebook accont when i try to log on the home page redirect me to adveretising i dont know what to do i need my accont back


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to start a new thread with details of the problem, how it started, how long you've had it, and what you've done to try to correct it. Also include your OS and system, as well as how you connect to the internet.

If you are using Windows as your OS on the side states, you need to post for help there as this is for Macs running a version of Apple's OS.


----------

